# طلب عاجل فى استخلاص ذهب من خامه غريبه



## عمرو عثمان (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا بعد البحث والتنقيب وجدت خامه غريبه
عباره عن طفله طينيه بها حبيبات لامعه صفراء مثل لمعان الذهب
وعلشان اتاكد من الحبيبات انها ذهب
قمت بحرق الخامه تماما
كل الخامه اسودت الا الحبيبات لامعه مثل ما هى
وعلشان اتاكد اكتر احضرت كاشف الذهب من محلات الصاغه وعملت فصل لبعض الحبيبات ووضعتها على لوح زجاج ووضعت الكاشف عليها وهو عباره عن محلول يتفاعل مع جميع المعادن الا الذهب
الحبيبات لم تتفاعل مع الكاشف
السؤال
هل هذه الحبيبات فعلا ذهب
وان كانت التجربه غير كافيه للحزم فى الموضوع
وجهونى لطريقه متاحه لكشف انه ذهب ام لا بدون معرفه التركيز فى الخامه 
من غير تحليل العينه فى مركز خارجى
...............
وان كان الحل الوحيد هو مركز تحاليل دلونى على مركز متوفر فى مصر وياريت اعرف سعر تحليل العينه.
يارب حد يرد بسرعه ​


----------



## grafidustrial (6 سبتمبر 2009)

روح الصاغة هتلاقى محلات (الششن)او اسال عن اى ششنجى سوف يقوم بتحليل العينة و اعطائك ايصال بنسبة الذهب المتوفرة فى العينة.


----------



## grafidustrial (6 سبتمبر 2009)

او ممكن فى مصلحة الكيمياء


----------



## عمرو عثمان (6 سبتمبر 2009)

فين المحلات دى
فى مصر؟
وهل بيتعامل مع عينات ترابيه


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انت ممكن تروح كلية هندسة القاهره قسم تعدين وتسأل عن الدكتور عبد الظاهر ابوزيد او الدكتور عبد التواب نجم وهما هيعطوك الحل الأكيد المهم ما تنسناش فى الحلاوه


----------



## عمرو عثمان (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمرو عثمان (7 سبتمبر 2009)

طلب اخير
بالنسبه لعمليه الفصل بالتعويم


----------



## عمرو عثمان (7 سبتمبر 2009)

طلب اخير
انا استخدمت الزئبق وللاسف لم استطيع اتمام العمليه لخطورته ولقلته 
واعرف جيدا السيانيد لكن خطر جدا على امكانياتى وغير متوفر هنا
واسمع عن عملية الطفو فى الاستخراج
هل من احد يدلنى 
هل هملية الطفو جيده للخامه الموجوده معايا مع العلم انها تكاد ناعمه مثل الطمى
ولو الطريقة مفيده اروجو مساعده عن هذه العمليه بالتفصيل مع العلم انى مهندس اتصالات ولا افقه شى فى التعدين
انا عايز تفاصيل طريقة التعويم والمواد المستخدمه*


----------



## عمرو عثمان (7 سبتمبر 2009)

طلب اخير
انا استخدمت الزئبق وللاسف لم استطيع اتمام العمليه لخطورته ولقلته 
واعرف جيدا السيانيد لكن خطر جدا على امكانياتى وغير متوفر هنا
واسمع عن عملية الطفو فى الاستخراج
هل من احد يدلنى 
هل هملية الطفو جيده للخامه الموجوده معايا مع العلم انها تكاد ناعمه مثل الطمى
ولو الطريقة مفيده اروجو مساعده عن هذه العمليه بالتفصيل مع العلم انى مهندس اتصالات ولا افقه شى فى التعدين
انا عايز تفاصيل طريقة التعويم والمواد المستخدمه*


----------



## طارق يحيي يوسف (7 سبتمبر 2009)

انت ممكن ت\هب لكلية الهندسة باسيوط قسم تعدين وتسال عن الدكتور احمد رزق رئيس القسم او الدكتور جلال اؤ محمود الجهيني حيفيدوك اكيد


----------



## عمرو عثمان (8 سبتمبر 2009)

صعب ان اوصل اسيوط
لكن شكرا اخى
انا ياجماعه بطلب من المتخصصين نوع الماده المجمعه والرغويه فى عمليه التعويم


----------



## grafidustrial (8 سبتمبر 2009)

عمرو عثمان قال:


> فين المحلات دى
> فى مصر؟
> وهل بيتعامل مع عينات ترابيه


نـــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------

